

How Women ‘Dressed for Success’ [1991] - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/do-women-need-to-dress-for-success/

======
bediger4000
Why do fashion pronouncements ("You should set your goal on owning four pairs
of good quality business shoes") sound just as dated if they're from 1991 or
1891?

~~~
bdehaaff
Indeed. The guide contains many ridiculous "insights" like a budget and target
selection of clothes for your wardrobe.

